#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  como mudar de usuario para root???
Quando entro como usuario no freebsd, nao consigo mudar para root, digito su root, como no linux e nada acontece, como se muda para root no freebsd???

----------


## fricardo

Somente usuários do grupo wheel podem rodar su. Veja se o seu usuário preenche este requisito.

fricardo

----------


## osmousf

Heheheh
para mudar
osmousf~$ su -
passwd: SENHA DO ROOT <enter>
root~# <Pronto usuário criado e funcionando>

----------


## SDM

> *...*digito su root,*...* e nada acontece, como se muda para root no freebsd???



vc ta fazendo isso via SSH ou acesso local?? via ssh por padrao ele nao permite q vc execute o su.... :wink:

----------

